# cinny and snow ball



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok cinny and snow ball have been mating for like 16 days now but just the last 3 days she is verry interested in the nest box no eggs yet but if the do succeed here is what i will get

Mother:Cinnamon Pearl
Father:Lutino

male offspring:
100% Grey Split To {X1: Lutino} {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
100% Lutino


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They usually take about a week once they start workin' the box. Probably a couple more days to eggs.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well my breeder has asked for 2 lutino chicks i said you no they are 150.00 each for lutinos she said yes so if i get 2 lutinos i,ll have extra christmas money


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow thats a lot for Lutinos. I'm sending you a private message


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

just a common grey sells for $80.00 here from a breeder or $100.00 at the pet store and lutinos here do cost $150.00


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i think cinny and snowball are going to have a egg today cinny has beeen staying close to the box and is not letting snowball in but he is guarding the entrence


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Does she have a bulge behind her legs? That's a sure sign! Bea calls it a pregnant butt.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok so no egg yesterday but today cinny is acting like unusual she has been in the box like 80%of the time today so i,m expecting a egg today


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

any egg yet allen??


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no not one and i,m thinking are they actually doing it right it has been almost 3 weeks now


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hmmmm...maybe they are just having fun?? lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

that is posible so bye friday i,m going to put him back in the big cage and see about shadow my wf if shadow and her do have eggs this is what i believe will get from them not knowing the parent background 

Mother:Cinnamon Pearl
Father:Whiteface

male offspring:
100% Grey Split To Whiteface {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
100% Grey Split To Whiteface


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh they will have some interesting splits with that combo....poor snowball tho....u snooze u lose matey....what a hard lesson to learn lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh he is more then willing to do it like at least 6 times a day if not more


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol....its her thats snoozing then!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh no it is her that is inicing him to do it


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol...yeah but shes snoozing on the egg laying side of it


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok as you all no cinny and snow ball have been mating for 3 weeks now but no eggs as of yet since the weekend cinny and snowball have been staying in the nest box about 80%of the day in there with no eggs at all question is what would you all do


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They will lay in time. Sometimes they just choose to take their time about it. The eggs will almost certainly be fertile with all that action.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well yesterday i was curious so i counted how many times 9 times in a day


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Now That's what I call gettin' busy!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lmao.....certainly not leaving anything to chance!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i just checked the box and i found the first egg yup thats right were going to have more baby tiels so there are now 9 tiel eggs in the house


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

9 eggs, wow that's gonna be a very busy home.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea but cinny just started to lay and from what i been told she lays and average 6 eggs 
her and snowball been mating for 3 weeks
ok just to update you all so far i have 3 pairs of tiels 2 pairs have 8 eggs total and the last pair are just starting to lay them 

pair 1 

Motherearl
Father:Grey Split To {X1: Lutino}

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To {X1: Lutino} {X2: Pearl}
50% Grey Split To {X2: Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Lutino
50% Grey


pair 2


Mother:Grey Split To Pied
Father:Grey

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied
50% Grey

female offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied
50% Grey


pair 3 

Mother:Cinnamon Pearl
Father:Lutino

male offspring:
100% Grey Split To {X1: Lutino} {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
100% Lutino


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like you're going to have a very nice mixture! You will definitely have you hands full!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i just heard that my breeder had 2 baby tiels droped off at her place she thought she should of told the guy to bring them to my place they are 1 week old the crops were empty and they were cold the one died so for now on she is going to tell them to bring them to my place she said when i do set up a web site i should name it al,s miracleious aviary


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i just took a pic of the lone egg so far i,m just wondering how many she will lay with so much mating any ways here is the egg


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

woohoo!!!! im so glad they laid....more babies to pick from!!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

make that 10 eggs now with them mating so much and so long i wonder how many they will lay


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i wonder if kim or mike will lay on the eggs


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

umm i think i might squash them if i laid on them...


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol oh i get it now....nevermind me..im like whats allen talkin bout then i read the another breeding journey post lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you need to check out stretch and sparkles post i did


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i saw!!! yayyyyyyyyy


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are the 3 eggs so far but she sure looks like she has atleast 2 more


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow she is making up for lost time!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here is todays pic took them long enough to to produce eggs now i,m wondering how many


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i,m not sure if the eggs are fertile as i just candled them and all are clear i no it would be imposible to tell with all of them at this point but you should be able to tell with the first one bye now


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok for the last 3 days neither cinny or snow ball has laid on the eggs and now they are doing the mating thing again so i candled them all 4 are duds so would you supose that i pull the eggs


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would leave them with her until they're past the due date still Allen.  I've had "clear" eggs hatch before.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

question is don,t they need to sit on them constantly to develop


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Not constantly. A hen can delay sitting for a few days before starting. Then it's possible for them to be off the nest for a half hour or more with no ill effects.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well she has been on them constantly till the last three days she don,t even go near the nest box now


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If she has allowed them to get cold she has given up on them. Has there been any kind of upset in the house? Or it could be because they are not fertile. Hens sense these things.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

nothing upsetting at all


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i pretty well have given up on these eggs this is day 5 she has not been on them and when i came home today there was 2 eggs on the floor of the cage


----------



## emwillis2008 (Nov 10, 2008)

here just a grey teil is 150 at pet store is so your selling cheep


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here the greys go for $99.00 at pet stores lutinos go for $125.00-$150.00


----------

